
Should E-Mail and Letters Have Equal Legal Protection? - donohoe
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/13/should-e-mail-and-letters-have-equal-protection/?src=twr
======
xorglorb
Email is "electronic mail", why should the fact that it is transmitted over
fibre-optic cables instead of by truck change the legal protections given?

